# Hooking up electirc for the big sanding machine



## cinder11 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, I wanted to know of any methods or shortcuts any of you guys have for hooking up the electric for the belt sander(big machine). We usually either go into the whole house air box, dryer or into the actual electric box. Anybody out there have any better methods. I don't like wasting time fiddling around with the electric if I don't have to. Thanks!!


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

We keep 4- adaptors on each truck. A 20-amp 250 volt two pole three wire female twist lock connector to plug the cord into is on one end of each adaptor. The other ends have one with a 30 amp 3-wire dryer male plug, one with a 30 amp 4-wire dryer plug, one with just the wires on one end to hook onto an existing breaker or the breakers we have with us and one adaptor with alligator clips. That will get us hooked up to any situation we find on the job.

The alligator clips offer no fuse protection if you hook onto the main lugs so that is always our last choice. Avoid this if you can.

Find out if there is an electrician on the job and always check with him/her before you do anything in the breaker box. Also talk to the local code enforcement office to see if it is ok for you to open the breaker box, some do not allow this unless you are a licensed electrical contractor.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

I see them using the big alligator clips all the time too...right to the electric panel.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a 220 MIG welder. about 12 years ago I needed to use it om a job to weld up some structural steel in place I made up a three wire two male 120 one female 220 tailed extension cord. I have a voltage tester i test the female end on. if you find two receptacles in adjacent rooms you might find them on circuits that are on different legs of the main breaker. Theres your 220 without having to use unprotected alligator clips or opening up a breaker panel which you really shouldn't.

of course there is the danger you may trip only one half of your circuit when you use an already overloaded circuit. I only needed to use this cord once and it worked fine.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

Al, Most residential 120 volt duplex receptacles are rated at 15 amps and wired with #12 wire. The average belt/drum sander draws about 18 to 25 amps, depending on the H.P. and requires #10 wire. The two duplex receptacles would be overloaded and heat up. Yes it may work but not a good idea.


----------



## hardwoodhavoc (Feb 1, 2008)

*overloaded wires*

fire sux. edgerboy is right. I have seen 220 cords with duct tape repairs and and worse and have also seen many wrong ways to hook up to 220. Safety in this area is a must i have been zapped by 220 it aint no fun.:furious:


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

I know I'm about 3 months late on this reply but maybe someone will find it useful. I put together a pony panel w a 2p 40amp breaker in it. Clamps on one end and 30amp 250v twistlock on the other. It always scared the crap outta me hooking up but.... With a stove plug, if you break off the neutral pin you can use for a dryer as well. Unless your sander has 4wires of course. Never seen that myself but my rig is pretty old - American 84


----------

